# xinetd problems with glftpd(shuts me down)

## flaZh

I can't get glftpd to work..

This I've done:

-I've added 'GLFTPD: ALL' in /etc/hosts.allow

-I've added the ip to the user

-I've tried to add valid_ip in the glftpd.conf

I'm using tcpd, xinetd and tls connections.

When I do a 'ncftp -P 9999 -u glftpd localhost' (without valid_ip) I can connect to the site, but when I do a 'ncftp -P 9999 -u glftpd 192.168.123.70' (which is the ip of wlan on the machine), I get Remote connection closed.

I go to the /var/log/messages and see that:

Jun  6 00:14:03 gentoo xinetd[6360]: START: glftpd pid=6378 from=192.168.123.70

Jun  6 00:14:03 gentoo xinetd[6378]: FAIL: glftpd address from=192.168.123.70

(this even happens with the 'valid_ip 192.168.123.70' in the glftpd.conf, and then it doesn't allow 127.0.0.1 or localhost connections)

xinetd shuts me down! Instead of sending me to glftpd, like the connection to localhost does(without valid_ip in glftpd.conf):

Jun  6 00:11:25 gentoo xinetd[6360]: START: glftpd pid=6375 from=127.0.0.1

Jun  6 00:11:25 gentoo glftpd[6375]: connect from 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)

Jun  6 00:11:25 gentoo glftpd:localhost: connected: connection from localhost at Fri Jun  6 00:11:25 2003

Any ideas on this subject?

----------

## flaZh

and by the way:

gentoo bin # netstat -nap | grep 9999

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:9999            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6360/xinetd

it's only listening on 0.0.0.0.0  :Sad: 

Eggdrop and psyBNC's listen on 192.168.123.70:<port> also  :Sad: 

----------

## d4h0od

i have the same problem... i did netstat -nap | grep myport and also found that it only listened to 0.0.0.0:myport

anyone with a solution or ideas ?

----------

## flaZh

I fixed my problems.. the problem lies in xinetd.. the xinetd.conf file had a "listen_on" or "only_on = localhost", remove it, adn your good to go  :Razz: 

----------

## d4h0od

tnx m8... now i got it to work as well.. atlest almost...

when i connect to the ftp from the box i run glftpd on i can connect through both localhost:port and ip:port but when i connect from another box with ip:port i get this error msg

```

d4h0od@xxx d4h0od $ ftp host.ip port

Connected to host.ip.

220 d4h0od (glftpd 1.30_Linux+TLS) ready.

Name (host.ip:d4h0od): d4h0od

234 AUTH SSL successful

421 Failed TLS negotiation on control channel, disconnected

Login failed.

No control connection for command: Permission denied

ftp>

```

thought that u maybe stepped into this problem too and there was a simple solution that u already discovered  :Wink: ?

----------

## flaZh

Hey!

This is no error! ftp doesn't support TLS!

emerge ncftp

will do the trick, and remember to use ncftp instead of ftp  :Razz: 

If you're still getting errors after that, make sure you have made the key, and make sure glftpd knows where the key is!  :Smile: 

Hope this helps you out, lemme know!

----------

## d4h0od

wierd that it worked when i used ftp locally to log in...

have installed ncftp now but it doesnt log in it just says

```
Connecting to host.ip...

```

when i did netstat -nap | grep 27900 it shows

```
netstat -nap | grep 27900

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:27900           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      794/xinetd          

tcp        0      0 host.ip:27900    client.ip:32769     ESTABLISHED 913/glftpd:client.ip

```

and cat /var/log/everything/current shows

```
Jun 18 17:32:57 [xinetd] START: glftpd pid=1013 from=client.ip

Jun 18 17:33:07 [glftpd] connect from client.ip (client.ip)

```

but it just stands there until it times out... tried same thing in windows after i installed winsslwrap for flashfxp... connected and just stands there until it times out ;(

any other ideas maybe ;=) ?

or otherwise i will try to install glftpd without ssl/tls first to see if that works... not sure how to disable ssl/tls in glftpd though =)

tnx for all the help anyways m8 ;=)

----------

## flaZh

Hmm.. if it times out, maybe you have a firewall somewhere, a router? Make sure you open and set passive ports in conf.

Winsslwrap for flashfxp? FlashFXP doesn't need anything, it supports tls already.. mine does! Just make sure you enable it in the settings for the site.

Anyway, this didn't happend to me, it didn't time out or stopped.. can't help you more then this, sorry.

----------

